# Paint Code



## AlphaSpeed (Jun 23, 2002)

Do any of you all know the paint code for a blue '99 GTR? 

Thanx


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

"TV2" Bayside Blue


----------



## AlphaSpeed (Jun 23, 2002)

thank you very much


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

No problemo


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

I really love that color.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey DCD, do you know the paint code for the Nismo 400R (red) ?


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

that blue kinda looks like the "daytona blue" thats on the new 350Z's. nissan paint code B17 (daytona blue).


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

infrared......Super Clear Red "AN0"

cranium....looks like it but it isn't. Bayside Blue(TV2) is a 3-stage pearl metallic pant while the Z Blue is just metallic


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

acually it's not metalic it just has 3 1/2 to 4 oz of blue pearl per gallon. thats what gives it the "metalic" look. just got done painting my valve cover.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

DCD said:


> *infrared......Super Clear Red "AN0"
> *


Thankx


----------

